# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > أحكام المحاكم الجنائية العربية >  التقادم فة الدعوى الجنائيه

## محمد محيى الدين

*1 - تمهيد:

* من المسلم به أن القانون يرتب آثارًا قانونية لمرور الزمن بشروط معينة ففي المواد المدنية قد يؤدي إلى

 اكتساب حق من الحقوق مثل اكتساب الملكية وسائر الحقوق العينية بمضي المدة كما قد ينشأ عنه 

انقضاء الدين أو الالتزام، أما في المواد الجنائية فأثره واضح في الدعوى الجنائية فيؤدي إلى انقضائها 

والعقوبة يترتب عليه سقوطها، وبعبارة أخرى يمكن القول إن التقادم مكسب acquisitive للحقوق 

ومسقط extinctive للالتزامات في المواد المدنية بينما هو مسقط دائمًا في المواد الجنائية. 


ولا شك أن التقادم المكسب والمسقط في المواد المدنية تناول شرحه وتفصيله فقهاء القانون المدني أما 

التقادم في المواد الجنائية وهو مسقط فحسب كما أسلفنا فمحل دراسته بين مؤلفات القانون الجنائي وهو 

ما سنتناول شرح أحد شطريه في هذا البحث وهو التقادم في الدعوى الجنائية. 


*2 - أساس التقادم:* 

ونظام التقادم في الدعوى الجنائية مسلم به في كافة الشرائع وإن اختلفت في مدته ولعل حكمة هذا النظام 

وأساسه fondement هو ما أملته المصلحة العامة على المجتمع من أن مرور زمن معين على وقوع 

الجريمة يؤدي إلى نسيان الأفراد لها ومحو أثرها من أذهانهم ومن ثم فلا داعي لمحاكمة الجناة فيها، 

فضلاً على أنه ليس من العدالة محاكمة شخص بعد فوات زمن طويل على وقوع الفعل إذ يصعب على 

شهود الإثبات أن يتذكروا تفاصيل الحادث كما قد يتعذر على المتهم أن يجد أساليب دفاعه الأمر الذي 

يؤدي إما إلى ضعف أدلة الاتهام وإما إلى ضياع أدلة البراءة مما قد يؤدي إلى وقوع القضاة في الزلل إذا 

أضفنا إلى ذلك أنه يكفي الجاني جزاء ما لاقاه من الاضطراب والوجل أثناء المدة المقررة لانقضاء 

الدعوى الجنائية فشبح الجريمة يلاحقه أينما حل وحيثما سار يخشى دائمًا وقوعه في يد العدالة للقصاص منه.

وقرينة نسيان المجتمع للجريمة قرينة قاطعة غير قابلة لإثبات العكس فانقضاء المدة يؤدي إلى سقوط 

الدعوى الجنائية ولو قام الدليل على أن المجتمع لم ينسَ الجريمة بعد.


إلا أن التقادم وإن بنى على أسس معقولة - استهدف لانتقادات المدرسة الإيطالية التي أكدت أن هذا النظام 

يعتبر محركًا لروح الإجرام لدى المجرمين إذ يتمكنون من ارتكاب جرائمهم التي تظل في طي الكتمان وقتًا 

طويلاً تسقط أثناءه الدعوى الجنائية ومن ثم فلا يقرون هذا النظام إلا بالنسبة للمجرمين بالصدفة فقط.


*3 - تطور تاريخي:


* ولقد نشأت فكرة التقادم في ظل القانون الروماني فسلم بأثر مضي المدة في الدعوى الجنائية كقاعدة 

عامة وحدد عشرين عامًا للدعوى الجنائية تنقضي بعد مرورها في أغلب الجرائم كما حدد هذه المدة 

بخمس سنوات في بعض جرائم قليلة من بينها جريمة الزنا adultère وجريمة اختلاس الأموال 

الأميرية péculat وبصفة استثنائية استبعد التقادم في بعض الجرائم فاعتبرها غير قابلة للانقضاء 

بمدى المدة impre""""""ible كجريمة قتل الأب parricide. 


ولما جاء القانون الفرنسي القديم أيد ما قرره القانون الرماني بل توسع في نظام التقادم في الدعوى 

الجنائية فاستبعد بعض الجرائم غير القابلة للانقضاء واعتبرها قابلة لانقضاء الدعوى الجنائية فيها 

بمرور المدة المحددة ومن بينها جريمة قتل الأب. 


إلى أن صدر القانون الفرنسي الحديث في عهد نابليون فاعترف بنظام التقادم في كافة الجرائم واستبعد 

فكرة عدم انقضاء الدعوى الجنائية بمضي المدة في بعض الجرائم لخطورتها فلم يعد هناك أفعال غير قابلة 

لسقوط الدعوى الجنائية فيها بالتقادم كما كان الحال في ظل القانون الروماني وعهد القانون الفرنسي 

القديم، ولقد تكلم هذا القانون على التقادم في المادة (635) وما بعدها. 


فقررت المادة (637) أن انقضاء الدعوى الجنائية في مواد الجنايات بمضي عشر سنوات من يوم 

ارتكابها ما لم يجري عمل من أعمال التحقيق أو المحاكمة أثناء هذه المدة وإلا فلا تنقضي إلا بمضي عشر

 سنوات من تاريخ آخر عمل وذلك حتى بالنسبة للأشخاص الذين لا صلة لهم بهذا العمل. 

وأكدت المادة (638) أنه في مواد الجنح تسقط الدعوى الجنائية بمضي ثلاث سنوات واعتبرت المادة 

(640) مدة سنة واحدة كافية لانقضاء الدعوى الجنائية في مواد المخالفات.


ولقد استلهم قانون تحقيق الجنايات الأهلي وقانون تحقيق الجنايات المختلط سنة 1904م هذا النظام من 

القانون الفرنسي وصدر على غراره مؤكدًا له في كافة الأفعال بلا استثناء فكل الجرائم قابلة للانقضاء 

بمرور زمن معين وبشروط معينة pre""""""ible فقضت المادة (279) أهلي الواردة في الكتاب 

الخامس الخاص بسقوط العقوبة بالمدة الطويلة (يسقط الحق في إقامة الدعوى العمومية في المواد 

الجنائية بمضي عشر سنين من يوم ارتكاب الجناية أو من تاريخ آخر عمل متعلق بالتحقيق وبمضي ثلاث 

سنين في مواد الجنح وست أشهر في مواد المخالفات). 


وذكرت المادة (280): (إجراءات التحقيق يترتب عليها انقطاع المدة المقررة لسقوط الحق في إقامة 

الدعوى الجنائية بالنسبة لجميع الأشخاص ولو لم يدخلوا في الإجراءات المذكورة). 

ولما فكرت الحكومة في تعديل قانون تحقيق الجنايات ورد في مشروع الحكومة لقانون الإجراءات 

الجنائية في الفصل الثالث الخاص بانقضاء الدعوى الجنائية. 


المادة (31): (تنقضي الدعوى الجنائية في مواد الجنايات بمضي عشر سنين من يوم وقوع الجريمة وفي 

مواد الجنح بمضي ثلاث سنين وفي مواد المخالفات بمضي سنة ما لم ينص القانون على خلاف ذلك). 


المادة (32): (يوقف سير المدة في الفترة التي لا يمكن فيها بمقتضى القانون اتخاذ إجراءات في الدعوى 

وذلك فيما عدا حالة تعليق رفع الدعوى على شكوى أو طلب). 


المادة (33): (تنقطع المدة بإجراءات التحقيق والمحاكمة وكذلك بالأمر الجنائي وإجراءات الاستدلالات إذا 

اتخذت في مواجهة المتهم أو أخطر بها وتسري المدة من جديد ابتداءً من يوم الانقطاع. 

وإذا تعددت الإجراءات التي تقطع المدة فإن سريان المدة يبدأ من تاريخ آخر إجراء. 


ولا يجوز في أية حال أن تطول المدة المقررة لانقضاء الدعوى الجنائية لأكثر من نصفها في الجنايات 

ولأكثر من مدة مساوية لها في الجنح والمخالفات). 


المادة (34): (يسري أثر إيقاف المدة أو انقطاعها بالنسبة لكل من ساهم في ارتكاب الجريمة ولو لم تكن 

أسباب الإيقاف أو الانقطاع متعلقة به).

ولقد عدلت لجنة الشؤون التشريعية بمجلس النواب المواد الثلاثة الأخيرة ووافق عليها مجلسًا البرلمان 

وصدر قانون الإجراءات الجنائية كالآتي: 


المادة (15): (تنقضي الدعوى الجنائية في مواد الجنايات بمضي عشر سنين من يوم وقوع الجريمة وفي 

مواد الجنح بمضي ثلاث سنوات وفي مواد المخالفات بمضي سنة ما لم ينص القانون على خلاف ذلك). 


المادة (16): (لا يوقف سريان المدة التي تسقط بها الدعوى الجنائية لأي سبب كان). 


المادة (17): (تنقطع المدة بإجراءات الاتهام أو التحقيق أو المحاكمة وكذلك بالأمر الجنائي أو بإجراءات 

الاستدلال إذا اتخذت في مواجهة المتهم أو إذا أخطر بها بوجه رسمي وتسري المدة من جديد ابتداءً من 

يوم الانقطاع. 

وإذا تعددت الإجراءات التي تقطع المدة فإن سريان المدة يبدأ من تاريخ آخر إجراء ولا يجوز في أية حال 

أن تطول المدة المقررة لانقضاء الدعوى الجنائية بسبب الانقطاع لأكثر من نصفها). 

المادة (18): (إذا تعدد المتهمون فإن انقطاع المدة بالنسبة لأحدهم يترتب عليه انقطاعها بالنسبة للباقين 

ولو لم تكن قد اتخذت ضدهم إجراءات قاطعة للمدة). 

وبالاطلاع على المذكرة الإيضاحية لقانون الإجراءات الجنائية رقم (1) لم يرد شيء بشأن التقادم في 

الدعوى الجنائية وإن جاء في المذكرة الإيضاحية رقم (2) سرد لهذه المواد الأربعة مع تعليق موجز.

ثم صدر بعد ذلك القانون رقم (178) سنة 1951 بإضافة أحكام إلى القانون رقم (150) سنة 1950 وذلك

 بتاريخ 17 أكتوبر سنة 1951 ونشر في الجريدة الرسمية (الوقائع المصرية) في العدد (95) غير 


اعتيادي، نصت المادة الأولى منه:


(يضاف إلى المادة الأولى من القانون رقم (150) سنة 1950 بإصدار قانون الإجراءات الجنائية الفقرتان 

الآتي نصهما:

ولا تبدأ المدة المشار إليها في الفقرة الأخيرة من المادة (17) من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية بالنسبة 

للجرائم التي وقعت قبل تاريخ العمل به إلا من هذا التاريخ. 

ويستمر ضباط البوليس......).

المادة الثانية: (على وزير العدل تنفيذ هذا القانون ويعمل به من تاريخ نشره في الجريدة الرسمية). 

ولقد ألغى هذا القانون بالمرسوم بقانون رقم (340) سنة 1952 الصادر في 18 ديسمبر سنة 1952 

والذي ألغى أيضًا الفقرة الأخيرة من المادة (17) السالفة الذكر. 

ولقد تناولت تعليمات النيابة العمومية في شأن تنفيذ قانون الإجراءات الجنائية نظام التقادم في البنود 

(75) و (76) و (77) و (78) و (79) و (80) و (81). 

وأخيرًا يجب ملاحظة أن الفقر الأخيرة من المادة (15) من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية تقرر. 

(ما لم ينص القانون على خلاف ذلك) فمن بين القوانين التي تضع مدة معينة للتقادم المرسوم بقانون

 (148) سنة 1935 فنصت المادة (77) منه: 


(تسقط الدعوى العمومية والمدنية في جرائم الانتخاب المنصوص عليها في هذا الباب عدا ما نص عليه 

في المادتين (65) و (74) بمضي ثلاثة شهور من يوم إعلان نتيجة الانتخاب أو من تاريخ آخر عمل متعلق 

بالتحقيق). 

*4 - المدة المسقطة للدعوى الجنائية:* 


اعتبر القانون الفرنسي وعلى غراره القانون المصري المدة المسقطة للدعوى الجنائية في مواد الجنايات 

عشر سنين وفي مواد الجنح ثلاث سنين وفي مواد المخالفات سنة واحدة وذلك من يوم وقوع الجريمة 

وذلك ما لم يقرر القانون مدة أخرى كقانون الانتخاب ولقد حدث خلاف بشأن الجنايات التي يحكم فيها 

بعقوبة الجنحة لوجود أعذار قانونية أو ظروف مخففة فيرى جران مولان أن العبرة بطبيعة الجريمة أي 

التكييف القانوني لها أما فوستان هيلي فيرى أن العبرة في طبيعة العقوبة الواجب تطبيقها peine

 applicable ولقد ذكر كل منهما الحجج اللازمة لتأييد وجهة نظره. 

ما حدث جدل أيضًا بصدد جرائم السرقة والنصب وحيازة الأمانة والتزوير والتي تصبح جنايات لعود 

المتهمين فيها فهل تطبق في شأنها مدة الجناية باعتبار وضعها أم مدة الجنحة باعتبار طبيعتها الأصلية 

وأن ظرفًا شخصيًا في المتهم جعلها جناية؟

كما ثار خلاف شديد في أي القوانين الواجب التطبيق إذا صدرت عدة قوانين متتابعة تغير مدة التقادم هل 

العبرة بالقانون الأصلح للمتهم la plus favorable auprévenu.

كما ذهب فوستان هيلي أم العبرة بالقانون القديم المعمول به وقت ارتكاب الجريمة أم العبرة بالقانون

 الجديد كما ذهب أغلب الشراح؟ 

وكان حساب المدة calcul du délai في القانون القديم تبعًا للتقويم العربي calendrier arabe إلا أن المادة (560) من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية ذكرت: 

(جميع المواد المبينة في هذا القانون تحسب بالتقويم الميلادي).

وهذا الحساب من يوم إلى يوم لا من ساعة إلى ساعة de date à date et non d"heure à heure ولا يحسب يوم الجريمة ولا عبرة بالأعمال التحضيرية في الحساب.

ولا شك أنه في الجرائم الوقتية instantanée تحتسب المدة من يوم ارتكاب الجريمة وفي الجرائم 

المستمرة continue من يوم انتهاء حالة الاستمرار ولقد وقع خلاف بصدد جرائم العادة 

d’habitude فهل تحتسب المدة من تاريخ الفعل الأخير بشرط ألا يكون قد مضي على كل فعل ثلاث 

سنوات أم تحتسب من تاريخ الفعل الأخير ولا شأن للأفعال السابقة أم تحتسب من تاريخ الفعل الأخير بشرط

 ألا تمضي هذه المدة بين كل فعل والفعل الذي سبقه ولا شك أن هذا الرأي الأخير يتفق مع القانون.

*5 - آثار التقادم:* 

يزيل التقادم الصفة الإجرامية للفعل فيجعله قريب الشبه بنظام العفو عن الجريمة ويترتب على ذلك أنه

 يتعين على النيابة العامة أن تقيم الدليل على عدم وقوع التقادم كما يجب على القاضي أن يفحص هذه

 المسألة من تلقاء نفسه وأن يذكر تاريخ الفعل في الحكم وألا يكون مستوجبًا للنقض.

ونظام التقادم مقرر لمصلحة المجتمع ولمصلحة المتهم معًا فهو من النظام العام فلا عبرة بالتنازل عنه

 كدفع من الدفوع التي قد تؤدي إلى انقضاء الدعوى الجنائية وبراءة المتهم ويجوز للمتهم أن يتمسك

 بالتقادم في أية حالة كانت عليها الدعوى ولو أمام محكمة الاستئناف أو النقض بل يجوز للمحكمة أن

 تحكم بانقضاء الدعوى بمضي المدة وبراءة المتهم من تلقاء نفسها ولو لم يتمسك به المتهم بل ولو قبل

 صراحة المحاكمة وإسقاط هذا الدفع. 

*6 - إيقاف التقادم* *Suspension**:* 


رغم أن المشرع المدني يعترف بأسباب معينة لإيقاف سريان المدة في المواد المدنية فإن قانون تحقيق

 الجنايات جاء خلوًا من نص في هذا الشأن ومن ثم يمكن القول تبعًا لذلك أن التقادم لا يوقف بسبب

 إشكالات قانونية يتعين الفصل فيها بداية أو إشكالات فعلية تعترض مباشرة الدعوى العمومية كحالة

 الحرب أو الوباء أو الاحتلال الأجنبي ويمكن تبرير هذا الرأي من أن قرينة النسيان وهي أساس التقادم

 وعلته تظل تنتج أثرها خلال مدة إيقاف الدعوى العمومية لسبب ما أو استحالة مباشرتها وهذا ما أكده

 جران مولان في مؤلفه سنة 1910، إلا أن القضاء الفرنسي برغم تشابه قانونه بالقانون المصري

 يعترف بإيقاف سريان المدة بسبب مانع فعلي كالفيضان أو فقد ملف القضية أو مانع قانوني كضرورة

 الفصل في مسألة أولية question préalable ويرى بعض الفقهاء الفرنسيين أن المانع

 القانوني وحده هو الذي يوقف سريان المدة. 

ولما صدر قانون الإجراءات الجنائية جاء نصه حاسمًا هذا الخلاف مؤكدًا ما ذهب إليه جران مولان بأن قرر في مادته (16):

(لا يوقف سريان المدة التي تسقط بها الدعوى الجنائية لأي سبب كان). 

*7 - انقطاع التقادم* *Interruption**:* 

نص قانون تحقيق الجنايات المُلغى في مادته (280) على اعتبار أعمال التحقيق قاطعة للمدة

actes interruptifs فذكر (إجراءات التحقيق يترتب عليها انقطاع المدة المقررة لسقوط الحق

 في إقامة الدعوى الجنائية...). 

ورغم أنه لم ينص على أعمال المحاكمة actes de poursuite من بين الأعمال القاطعة للمدة

 فإنه من المسلم به وقتئذٍ أنها قاطعة للمدة وذلك لأن القانون الفرنسي في مادته (637) نص عليها ولأن

 هذه الأعمال تعتبر قاطعة للمدة من باب أولى àfortiori. 

ولما صدر قانون الإجراءات الجنائية توسع في الأعمال القاطعة للمدة فاعتبر إجراءات الاتهام أو التحقيق

 أو المحاكمة قاطعة للمدة وكذا الأمر الجنائي وإجراءات الاستدلال إذا اتخذت في مواجهة المتهم أو إذا

 أخطر بها بوجه رسمي وتسري المدة من جديد ابتداءً من يوم الانقطاع وإذا تعددت الإجراءات التي تقطع

 المدة فإن سريان المدة يبدأ من تاريخ آخر إجراء. 

ولعل الفكرة في تأييد نظام الانقطاع هي أن أي فعل من هذه الأفعال القاطعة يعيد إلى ذهن المجتمع ذكرى

 الجريمة فيهتز ضمير كل فرد من أفراد هذا المجتمع. 

ولكن لكي يكون الإجراء قاطعًا يجب أن يكون صحيحًا valable من الوجهة القانونية، ولقد اعتبر

 القانون في مادته (18) الانقطاع ذا صفة عينية caractère réel يسيره بالنسبة للمتهمين كافة

a l’égard de tous à ولو كان بعضهم لا شأن له بالإجراء القاطع. 

ولقد ذكرت الفقرة الأخيرة من المادة (17) قبل تعديلها (ولا يجوز في أية حال أن تطول المدة المقررة

 لانقضاء الدعوى الجنائية بسبب الانقطاع لأكثر من نصفها). 

مما أدى في العمل إلى انقضاء الدعوى الجنائية بالتقادم في حالات كثيرة مما حمل المشرع إلى معالجة

 هذا العيب التشريعي فبادر بإصدار القانون رقم (178) سنة 1951 الذي قرر بأنه لا تبدأ المدة المشار

 إليها في الفقرة الأخيرة من المادة (17) من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية بالنسبة للجرائم التي وقعت قبل

 تاريخ العمل به إلا من هذا التاريخ - إلا أنه رغم ذلك فقد سار قضاء محكمة النقض والإبرام إلى عدم الأخذ

 بما ورد في هذا القانون وعدم الاعتداد بما ذكرته مذكرته الإيضاحية، فاضطر المشرع المصري إلى إلغاء

 هذه الفقرة كلية فصدر المرسوم بقانون رقم (340) لسنة 1952 في 18 ديسمبر سنة 1952 فنص في

 مادته الأولى على الآتي: 

تعدل المادة (17) من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية على الوجه الآتي: 

(تنقطع المدة بإجراءات التحقيق أو الاتهام والمحاكمة وكذلك بالأمر الجنائي أو بإجراءات الاستدلال إذا

 اتخذت في مواجهة المتهم أو إذا أخطر بها بوجه رسمي وتسري المدة من جديد ابتداءً من يوم الانقطاع

 وإذا تعددت الإجراءات التي تقطع المدة فإن سريان المدة يبدأ من تاريخ آخر إجراء). 


*كما ورد في مادته الثانية:* 


(تحذف من المادة الأولى من القانون رقم (150) سنة 1950 الفقرة التي أضيفت بمقتضى القانون رقم

 (178) سنة 1951 والتي نصها (ولا تبدأ المدة المشار إليها في الفقرة الأخيرة من المادة (17) 

من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية بالنسبة إلى الجرائم التي وقعت قبل تاريخ العمل به إلا من هذا التاريخ). 

ولقد أحسن المشرع صنعًا بهذا التعديل الأخير فأنقذ كثيرًا من الدعاوى الجنائية من انقضائها بمضي

 المدة، والله ولي التوفيق.

منقول 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## هيثم الفقى

مشكور على الجهد يااستاذ محمد ,نتمنى دائما أن تقدم  ماهو مفيد من أجل اثراء المنتدى.
تقبل تحياتى

----------


## محمد محيى الدين

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------

